# G+ Side Drawer UCCW Skin



## Alex Cronin (Aug 29, 2013)

My latest UCCW Skin. It's based on the Google Plus side drawer and contains 60 cards/skins. :emoji_u1f603: What do you guys think?

Here's the link https://play.google.com/store/apps/det
ails?id=com.shamrockstudios.gsidedrawe
r.skin


----------



## Kidromulous (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it so far it was simple to set up and it looks great on my HTC One. Excellent idea!


----------



## Alex Cronin (Aug 29, 2013)

Kidromulous said:


> Love it so far it was simple to set up and it looks great on my HTC One. Excellent idea!


Thanks!


----------

